# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  احلى ايميل وصلني

## عبدالله العمري

إيميل ملخص لكل الإيميلات التي تقرأها هالأيام ويدل على عصر الهبل الي عايشينه  ...  





الصحة:

لا تشرب بيبسي لأنه يحتوي على مواد تنظيف و عصارة خنزير.

لا تشرب ريد بول لأنه يسبب عقم..

لا تستعمل مزيل العرق و لاالشامبو و لا الصابون لأنه يسبب سرطان.

لا تأكل لحم البقر لأنه يسبب جنون البقر.

لا تأكل دجاج بسبب انفلونزا الطيور

لا تأكل سمك بسبب المد الأحمر

لا تأكر خضار و لا فواكه لأنها كلها هرمونات

لا تشرب ماء لأنه معالج بالكلور

لا تأكل معلبات لأنها تحتوي على مواد حافظة

لا تشرب عصير طبيعي لأنه يأتي على شكل عصارة مركزة

لا تشرب عصير غير طبيعي لأنه كله ألوان

طيب يعني آكل هوا؟!!! ..... لأ طبعا لأنه الهوا ملوث بعوادم السيارات و المصانع.



و اذا خالفت النواهي السابقة كلها، دخلنا على العادات:

لا تشرب ماء بعد الأكل.

لا تنام و لا تمشي و لا تقعد بعد الأكل.

لا تدخن و لا تشرب شاي و لا قهوة بعد الأكل

أحسن شي ..... انك تاكل و ترمي نفسك من اقرب مكان!!!!!!

لا تخلي الماء في الثلاجة داخل علب بلاستك لأنه مسرطنة

و لا تخلي في زجاج للأنه ممكن ينكسر بدون ما تعرف و تشربه و تموت.

و لا تخلية برة الثلاجة لأنه ممكن يتلوث.

و لا تشرب من الحنفية لأنها مش نظيفة

و لا تشرب مية صحة لأنها معبئة من الحنفية أو مكررة و فيها مواد مسرطنة.



لا تتكلم عالموبايل بدون سماعة عشان الموجات تقتل خلايا المخ

و لا تتكلم عن طريق السماعة عشان الكهربا الساكنة

و لا تتكلم عن طريق البلوتوث عشان الموجات برضو تقتل خلايا المخ.

(يعني كل العالم الي عايشين هالأيام عايشين بدون مخ)

لا تخلي الهوا يدور في السيارة لما تشغل التكييف لأنه يتلوث من التنفس.

و لا تخلي الهوا يجي من بره لأنه ملوث.

لا تعبي بنزين الصبح عشان الكثافة عالية

و لا تعبي في الليل عشان الكثافة واطية

و اشرب خل  عشان يحرق الدهون .... و لا تشرب خل عشان يسبب قرحة

و اطلع في الشمس عشان فيتامين "د" .... و لا تطلع في الشمس عشان الأوزون.





الدين:

ابعث هذا الايميل لجميع من عندك وتكسب 258649735 حسنة ....

(لأنه الي باعث الايميل حاسبها بالملي مكشوف عنه الحجاب)

حارس قبر الرسول (صلى الله علية و سلم) حلم انه الرسول (صلى الله علية و سلم) قالة انه لازم يبعث الرسالة.

و يجيلك ايميل مكتوب في أولة قسم انك تبعث الايميل لكل الي تعرفهم و بعدين يتم يذكرك انك أقسمت.

(قسم الله نافوخ العدو)

و ايميل فيه الجملة الحلوة اللطيفة (اذا لم تبعث الايميل فانت لا تستحق أجره)

و ايميل يقولك أحاديث كاذبة و اذا ما بعثتها فأنت مقصر

و ايميل يقولك "دعاء مرة واحدة في العمر" (يعني ادعية و افجر؟؟؟؟)

و ايميل يقولك "دعاء هز عرش الرحمن"

و ايميل يقولك "دعاء من دعاه حققت له 100 أمنية" (مصباح سحري مش دعاء!!!!)

و بعدين فتوى الرضاعة

و فتوى تحريم "البوكيمون"

و فتوى تحريم "البلايستيشن"

و أحلا فتوى فيهم ............ فتوى قتل "ميكي ماوس"



يعني أحسن حل ....

انه الواحد لا ياكل و لا يشرب و لا يتنفس

ولا يتكلم على التلفون و لا يطلع من البيت و بس يقعد يبعث ايميلات ....



ملاحظة: اذا بعثت الايميل هاذا لكل الي عندك

راح يطلعلك سوبرمان على جمل،

و اذا ما بعثته راح أطلعلك أنا كل يوم في المنام

واقولك "ليش ليش ليش ليش" للصبح

----------


## المتميزة

*و اذا ما بعثته راح أطلعلك أنا كل يوم في المنام

واقولك "ليش ليش ليش ليش" للصبح* 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> *و اذا ما بعثته راح أطلعلك أنا كل يوم في المنام*
> 
> *واقولك "ليش ليش ليش ليش" للصبح*


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## keana

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## روالاميرةرو

عنجد حلو
الله يعطيك العافيةتعيش وتنشر

----------

